# Pass IBM 000-130 Study material



## testpassport (May 15, 2011)

Hi ,all

When we prepare our IBM 000-130 study material , here some Objectives for u :

Section 1: Installation (15%)

Section 2: ClearCase Administration - Configuration (15%)

Section 3: ClearCase Administration - Implementation (20%)

Section 4: ClearCase Administration - View Environment GUI, and command line (20%)

Section 5: ClearCase Administration - Metadata (10%)

Section 6: User Interface, GUI and command line (20%)

Exampdf training materials are very reliable and you can judge the reliability level that our three-tier testing procedure eliminates all the possible errors and mistakes .


----------

